# Clown loach fry



## Twhiteley (Aug 6, 2012)

Have about 14 fry swimming around the tank today. Hope the mudskipper don't eat them. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow, awesome!


----------



## Twhiteley (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes very unexpected. Just wandering if my mudskipper will eat them


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

pretty cool...how big are the parents ? when i had my big ones they would spawn but i never got any fry...


----------



## Twhiteley (Aug 6, 2012)

3". I have a single female. Guess she was cooking up a batch when I bought her


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

yes, the skipper will eat them. Do something!


----------



## Twhiteley (Aug 6, 2012)

They stay on the bottom. He never dives that deep in the tank. So think I will be ok


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

Are the clown loach fry 3 inches or are the parents? 

Please post pics.

Clown loaches don't have live fry, they are egg layers. Once they lay those eggs you have to take out the parents because they will eat the eggs and babies. Once the babies get about 2 inches then they can be put in with the bigger clown loaches.

Also clown loaches don't spawn at 3 inches, they spawn at 7 inches or bigger and they have to be quite old.


----------



## Twhiteley (Aug 6, 2012)

Mine is only 3" and only had it a couple of months. It's the only fish in the tank so it has to be a clown fry. Haven't figured out how to post pics but can email them to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Twhiteley (Aug 6, 2012)

The parent is 3". The fry are only 1/4" maybe if that big


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I doubt they are clown loach fry Breeding Clown loaches is a controversial subject. Many fishkeepers with mature, fat specimens in shoals have witnessed breeding behaviour and even see eggs released, but as far as I’m aware there’s no record of the offspring from such spawnings being raised in aquaria.

The fish bred in Asia are stimulated with hormones, and spawned in large outdoor pools.

It is well documented that clowns don't become sexually mature until they are over 7" in size and a good few years old, (at a guess a minimum of 8-10 years old) so i am doubtful 

If they are clown loach fry, you've made history with breeding a 3" specimen.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i was thinking the same...mine spawned but they were 8-9" and would devour every egg they could get to....and if the female is the only fish in the tank then the fry must have come in on plants or something.....but there is no way they are clowns....
although ; if i ever get the space and money i have designed a breeding set up for them.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

We shall find out. I will have Twhiteley email me the pics and I will see if they are indeed clown loach fry. I will get back to this thread once I know.


----------



## Twhiteley (Aug 6, 2012)

Think it's kind of odd that the eggs came in on some plants cause I have had plants for about 8 months. With no new ones being bought. And all that is in the tank is a loach. And now there is fry that looks just like loaches. 

Just saying its odd or one hell of a coincidence. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

It may very well happened. You may not have noticed fry in the tank until they were big enough for you to see. 

I texted my friend and we will see if that fry is ineed a clown loach or not. Tiger barb fry look like the pic you emailed me.


----------



## Twhiteley (Aug 6, 2012)

If you can post the most recent pic I emailed you. Maybe some one else would know if your friend don't reply. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

I see if I can. Do you have a photobucket account? It is free and you can post pics from there onto here.


----------



## Twhiteley (Aug 6, 2012)

I ain't too computer savy. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

Here is what my friend says: Cant see the pic well but almost surely not
http://www.clownloach.info/breeding.php

Take a look at that link. I believe that you have tiger barb fry, from the looks of the other pics. Clown loach fry and tiger barb fry look alike and can be hard to tell apart from each other until they start looking like fish instead of wigglers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

I am posting this pic for Twhiteley

The fry is right under the plant, it has a black stripe in the middle and at the tail. Look for the eyes of the fry.


----------



## Twhiteley (Aug 6, 2012)

Is this a clown loach?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

Here is a better pic of the fry that I am posting for Twhiteley


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I would say no. CLown loach fry may not have the body type of a loach at birth, but they still do have the distinctive striping, including one over the eye. Yours doesn't have that.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

nope...not a clown loach..not enough black bars...the bars are not tapered...the mouth is in the wrong position...clowns will also hug the bottom..
i would say tiger barb as well...tigers also have the black that goes through the eye....


----------



## Twhiteley (Aug 6, 2012)

If it is tiger barbs. That is some of the fish I was wanting when I got my plants to take root in the tank. What other fish go good with them?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

I was thinking tiger barb as well when I saw the pic. My friend also didn't think that it was a clown loach fry. The black stripe near the tail is too close to the tail to be a clown loach fry. The clown loaches black stripe near the tail is not as close to the tail as on a tiger barb.

For now, put your clown loach that you have in another tank so the fry can survive without being eaten. Even though your clown loach is 3 inches, he may end up eating the fry. Clown loaches will eat smaller fish.


----------



## Twhiteley (Aug 6, 2012)

He hasn't bothered yet and it's been a couple of days. The mudskipper hasn't bothered them either. Wandering how big the barbs need to get before I have no worries. I got rid of my mollies cause I was tired of seeing new fry all the time. Hoping they don't reproduce like mollies. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

